# Sulcata



## Mohamed anwar (Feb 16, 2016)

Can you help me ? 
I have two sulcata tortoises 39 cm in length and they don't mate at all is there a problem ?


----------



## motero (Feb 16, 2016)

If you have a male and a female, they are not large enough to mate successfully yet. Why don't you tell us about how they act towards each other and in general; and get us some pictures to see if we can determine their gender. And If you have one of each when they do get large enough you will probably have to house them separate. Read up on this forum and you will find lots of answers to your questions.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, we certainly CAN help you, but first we'll need to see pictures of the two tortoises, top and bottom. You're asking us to pull a rabbit out of a hat without any magician's tools.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 17, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, we certainly CAN help you, but first we'll need to see pictures of the two tortoises, top and bottom. You're asking us to pull a rabbit out of a hat without any magician's tools.


You are magical.......


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2016)




----------

